# Official Paris-Roubaix discussion thread



## uzziefly (Jul 15, 2006)

Well, the race is showing (has been for about a little over half an hour) on EuroSport now.

11 man breakaway with 110km to go. 3min45s gap.


No rain. D'oh!


----------



## uzziefly (Jul 15, 2006)

The break is now down to 3minutes and 10 men as Offredo has dropped back.

They're on section 18 of the pavé, a 2.5km 4star section now.


----------



## uzziefly (Jul 15, 2006)

Amazing shot from the side of the peloton now as you can see the bikes vigorously vibrating. Man that looks painful in the long run indeed. 

CRASH!!!! PRetty big crash with a few people. Garmin, Rabbo and Cofidis. Some need new bikes it seems.

AG2R guy looks to be down. Out maybe.


----------



## uzziefly (Jul 15, 2006)

3 Garmin guys right at the back, together with an ag2r guy all pulling each other back to the main peloton.

Martin Maaskant (sp?) is in this rear group.


----------



## WWU (Oct 7, 2008)

Masskant (sp?) fell, if I saw things correctly... He'll have a hard time recouping, and he's one of the top riders AFAIK


----------



## uzziefly (Jul 15, 2006)

They are in the Trouée d'Arenberg now. Damn that looks hard.

No rain???! DAMN!!!!!


----------



## WWU (Oct 7, 2008)

Still looks muddyish...


----------



## uzziefly (Jul 15, 2006)

Big crash.... BIIGGG crash in the Arenberg forest area.

A smaller one led to a bigger crash actually. Damn!


----------



## WWU (Oct 7, 2008)

Columbia and cervelo seem prone to crashes, no?


----------



## uzziefly (Jul 15, 2006)

Lots of guys stuck at the back due to the crash. The pace is driven by Quickstep. Frantic pace indeed.

The field is decimated now due to the crash as well. Several gaps formed. 

I think the favorites are still safely through perhaps. Boonen is right near the front (or at the front). Haussler is there too. Saxo Bank is now hammering the pace.


----------



## WWU (Oct 7, 2008)

Did big george just fall?


----------



## uzziefly (Jul 15, 2006)

Haussler went! He's off the front... Boonen is not covering this for now.


----------



## uzziefly (Jul 15, 2006)

Nope, Hincapie didn't fall. He's right near the front of the main group now actually.


----------



## uzziefly (Jul 15, 2006)

Many Saxo Bank and Cervelo riders in the main group up front.


----------



## uzziefly (Jul 15, 2006)

Haussler, Hammond, Hushovd are in there for Cervelo. Flecha is in this group too. Hincapie and Boonen as well.

Columbia have one man in the break up front. 

88km let.


----------



## uzziefly (Jul 15, 2006)

Devolder is NOT in the group up front. They are chasing that lead group (not breakaway group) now to try and bridge the gap. It's likely that it would happen since it doesn't seem that the main group in front is pushing the pace at all.


----------



## WWU (Oct 7, 2008)

http://www.velonews.com/live/2009/paris-roubaix/


----------



## uzziefly (Jul 15, 2006)

What do you guys think of the race so far?

Pretty normal but Cervelo and Saxo Bank have a huge arsenal of riders right up front. And, QuickStep is getting Devolder and a couple more or so to bridge the gap to the Boonen, Cancellara group.

I'd like to see George Hincapie win of course. I'd also like to see Cancellara take it maybe. Just not Boonen coz it'll be nice to see someone else win this year IMO.


----------



## WWU (Oct 7, 2008)

I agree completely about boonen... he's just riding so well that I wouldn't be surprised if he won...


----------



## uzziefly (Jul 15, 2006)

Devolder got a new bike. Hah!


----------



## uzziefly (Jul 15, 2006)

Hincapie flatted!!! F**k!!!!


He had trouble getting the rear wheel off too....


----------



## WWU (Oct 7, 2008)

George sucks at getting his rear wheel off


----------



## rocco (Apr 30, 2005)

uzziefly said:


> Hincapie flatted!!! F**k!!!!
> 
> 
> He had trouble getting the rear wheel off too....



He got a nice pull up from Eddy and Eisel.


----------



## rocco (Apr 30, 2005)

WWU said:


> George sucks at getting his rear wheel off



I think he'll get back to the front on time... I hope.


----------



## rocco (Apr 30, 2005)

Knaven... lets see what this does. George may be screwed.


----------



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

whadimiss?

thanks for getting me up to speed, guys. had to do the egg hunt and makes pancakes and sausage. i tuned in to see three columbia riders in the cars, so i figured george either had a flat or crashed. looks like it was a flat.


----------



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

i am frantically trying to find who is in what group where.

up, time to feed on the road! can you imagine trying to grab a mussette on a one-lane overpass like that? why would they do that?

any team have multiples in that front group?


----------



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

from velonews.com, the front group is:
Maarten Wynants (Quick Step)
Kasper Klostergaard (Team Saxo Bank)
Angelo Furlan (Lampre)
Steven Cozza (Garmin - Slipstream)
Gregory Henderson (Columbia - Highroad)
Wesley Sulzberger (Française Des Jeux)
Joost Posthuma (Rabobank)
Steve Chainel (BBox Bouygues Telecom) 
Andreas Klier (Cervélo) 


looks like hincapie broke a spoke, not flatted. didnt he taco a carbon rim last year?


----------



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

sector 13. all along the left trench, which looks almost as if it is paved.


----------



## uzziefly (Jul 15, 2006)

George IS in the main group.

Front group has 5 Cervelos and 4 Saxo IIRC. 3 Highroad guys.

Boonen is attaching, or rather, pulling the pace. 

Spectators FELL!!! The motorcycle crashed!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## WWU (Oct 7, 2008)

Spectator Crash!!!!!!!


----------



## uzziefly (Jul 15, 2006)

No George isn't in the Boonen group now though. Damnnnnn.


----------



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

im reading the break now only has 1 minute on the group, with boonen hittin the hammer.

and it looks as though they have caught cozza, as he sits up and takes a sip.


----------



## uzziefly (Jul 15, 2006)

weltyed said:


> im reading the break now only has 1 minute on the group, with boonen hittin the hammer.
> 
> and it looks as though they have caught cozza, as he sits up and takes a sip.


Yup.. They're trying to see who is in the group actually as well.

George is in the second group I THINK.


----------



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

after that moto crash and the catch, they seem to be slowing the pace on the pavement. 

QS rider just WAVED a cervelo rider to take the spearpoint


----------



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

lots of jockeying and head swivels. it looks like they are already in the velodrome the way they are acting.

but with 61+k and 12 sectors to go, we know the defining race moment is yet to come.


----------



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

velonews is reports these are on the fromt:
Boonen, Cancellara, Flecha up front. Pozzato, Quinziato, Van Summeren, Hushovd also there

boonen took off to either stretch his legs or show he is the lion today.


----------



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

there is a large group up front. lots of alphas...


----------



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

sector 12. you have to think boonen was stretching abit before the cobbles. he didnt hit it first, rather a cervelo rider, possibly thor.

i see boonen attacking coming off a cobbled section where two sectors are nearly back to back. casue panic in the group and then separate on the second sector.


----------



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

this sector looks more like rutted bike path. not even 8 feet wide.


----------



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

anyone else think it was a good idea for boonen to pick up the pace before the sector and then make a few other lead through?

off the sector and i think boonen is now up front again with thor. those two seem to be working together almost.


----------



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

i miss-typed. i think those are five riders off the front, being lead bu haussler. the next group includes boonen, who looks around to his teammates and others in the group. will they let this group of 5 go?


----------



## alexb618 (Aug 24, 2006)

i wonder what happened to that spectator in the red coat who was lying motionless on the road after being hit by the motorbike... carnage.


----------



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

sweet. french fixodent commercial. i thought it was gonna be a french cialis commercial. but we know the frogs have no trouble in that area, right?


----------



## WWU (Oct 7, 2008)

weltyed said:


> sweet. french fixodent commercial. i thought it was gonna be a french cialis commercial. but we know the frogs have no trouble in that area, right?


Of course not... They're too busy making me yummy edibles.


----------



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

Haussler, Quinziato, Weylandts, and Flecha in that break. boonen is probably quaking a bit. those are some strong "secondary" horses who could get away.


----------



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

this front group is really pushing the pace. i think the DSs want this to be the break that gets away. QS would be the onse hurt the most.

secter 11. 53+ to go.


----------



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

the boonen/thor chase group looks really strong. almost allstar. there is a chance they could get back to the front. i think the work would need to be done by QS, and im sure the guys in the cars know that.


----------



## uzziefly (Jul 15, 2006)

I want Cancellara to take this now.


----------



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

lead group from VN:
Kasper Klostergård (Saxo Bank)
Wouter Weylandt (Quick Step)
Juan Antonio Flecha (Rabobank)
Heinrich Haussler (Cervélo) 
Manuel Quinziato (Liquigas)

the chase gets off the sector, led by boonen onto some smoother road

looks like these three will bridge!!!!


----------



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

just as boonen and his two shadows bridged we see a wide shot of the chase group, not too far behind.

could be the DS are trying to force boonen into many chases today. burning his matches like they did to contador in paris-nice


----------



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

i am reading thor, boonen , pozzato and cancellara are now in that front group. 

chavanel attacks!


----------



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

uzzie might get his cancellara wish as fabian attacks a bit.

seems a bit to ofar for him to go. and it is shuttered.

heads on swivels as they cruise through a town. the pace is slack now as they try to figure who will attack when


----------



## uzziefly (Jul 15, 2006)

I'm still wondering how Hincapie got separated from the main group after he caught up from his flat.


----------



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

lots of false attacks now, lead by main men.

QS and cervelo guy go together


----------



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

but they give up.

these attacks are just attempts at getting lactic acid built up in the wbig guns.

traffic furniture sends a few the long way. i didnt see a gendarme in the road. that may be bad for the grouppo


----------



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

sector 10 and the group is big. noboday is pushing the pace and they were 3 wide for a bit


----------



## uzziefly (Jul 15, 2006)

Well, he is in the second group, 1 minute back and chasing though. Hmm.. :idea:


----------



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

boonen leads another charge.

man, that guy is strong


----------



## uzziefly (Jul 15, 2006)

Looks like Cancellara is out of this too.

6 guys in the select front group now.


----------



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

i think they are breaking quinziato! he seems to be falling off the back of the leaders, if im not mistaken


----------



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

boonen gets outta the saddle as they climb a short rise. 

quinziato is dropping his head a bit. i think he is cooked.

VN syas off sector 10:
Flecha, Hoste, Van Summeren, Boonen, Pozzato, Hushovd


----------



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

there is some serious working going on off teh front and the chase groups.


----------



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

two riders in the chase 20 seconds back look to try to bridge.

and we are now on sector nine, single file line


----------



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

two lotto riders in break. that could be good for hoste


----------



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

george fans: he is 40" back


----------



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

the chase is working well together, with saxo trying to get in the break, but the gap continues to grow.


----------



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

boonen looks relaxed. more so than the lotto sandwich he is in.


----------



## uzziefly (Jul 15, 2006)

Screw it all. I want Alberto Contador to win this.


----------



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

that chase has a few cervelo and qs riders, so i imagine they will block any work saxo does.

sector 8 is dusty and TWITCHY on the corneres


----------



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

not lance-y pants?


----------



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

boonen almost lost the wheel of one of the lotto riders. i really dont think anyone will be able to get outta this group and stay away this far out (37+k).


----------



## uzziefly (Jul 15, 2006)

weltyed said:


> not lance-y pants?


He's in Colorado training now.


----------



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

good communication in the break. i think boonen and thor know they must work together this far away if they wanna silence the lotto guys


----------



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

uzziefly said:


> He's in Colorado training now.


just one lil question for ya, and i will leave it at that: with the french allegations, and the possibilty that france will not allow him to race in the country, do you think he will now target the giro? they did change their route to stay in italy for the entire 3 weeks after the news broke.


----------



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

beautiful windmill churns its red blades as the break flies past.

anybody think boonen and thor will try to escape together?

onto sector 7


----------



## rocco (Apr 30, 2005)

Oh George... 2.32 back... good by.


----------



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

VN is reporting 3 people are in "grave" condition after that moto incident.

quinziato had a discussion with the team car not too long ago. wonder if they gave him some gu


----------



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

i dont see lotto taking long pulls, and why would they? i think each rider is working about 25% less than the others

boonen chattin with the team car now and a gap forms. he brings it back like it was nothing


----------



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

VN says boonen flats, but i dont see it yet


----------



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

they say he got a bike change, but i did not see that somehow.

there is is!!!!

quick change and he is off again, chaisng to the group. he lost about 10-20" and is now "following" the car as it gets back to the group

and we are in commercial, just as we might see boonen sheat a bit.


----------



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

fiat, or should i say fiat/chrysler/benz says bravo in the commercial. maybe to boonen for getting back to the group?


----------



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

OMG? WTF? the feed has been change to soccer?

JUSTIN!!!!!!


----------



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

found the eurosport feed on something called miltv. i thought it said milf tv.

25+k on sector 6.


this commentary team sound like they are asleep compared to the french one i was listening to. before they busted in with soccer pregame.


----------



## rocco (Apr 30, 2005)

weltyed said:


> OMG? WTF? the feed has been change to soccer?
> 
> JUSTIN!!!!!!



Great bike change by Boonen... he flew back up to the group in less than a minute and now he's back at the front. He didn't even flick up from his 44 or 48 up to his big ring until he was back on with the group!


----------



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

saxo continues to chase with open mouths, but they are too far back.

unless a train comes along...


----------



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

that was textbook. it was almost like they were talking about it before it happened. like a traiing situation.


----------



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

looks as though lotto is sitting on wheels now. so much so, when someone peels off they "help" them back into line by giving a little palm push to the lower back.


----------



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

from VN:
Ten people were hurt, three of them seriously, Sunday, when a motorbik crashed into fans lining the route of the classic Paris-Roubaix cycling race in northern France, emergency services said.

"A motorbike from the race organisation struck the crowd," a spokesman for Lille emergency services told AFP, saying he had no further details on the extent of the injuries. 
Two rescue helicopters and a dozen fire engines were at the scene, he added.
The accident happened around 3:45 pm (1345 GMT) near the northern town of Orchies.


----------



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

two saxo riders are trying to bridge the nearly 1:30 gap. cancellera is one of them, uzzie.


----------



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

neither lotto rider is doing much work. in fact, they are getting more help from their car than they are giving the break.

will they try to escape after sector 3?

this new feed is about 1:30 behind the VN feed. too bad cancellera cant help it bridge the gap.

stunning shot of the break tearing through the countryside being chased by a camera moto. hopefully that can stay upright.

boonen sitting on the back, now. how did he force that lotto rider up?


----------



## Dwayne Barry (Feb 16, 2003)

weltyed said:


> two saxo riders are trying to bridge the nearly 1:30 gap. cancellera is one of them, uzzie.


I don't think so, I think they're being dropped.


----------



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

chavanel showing he has not forgotten how to blaock since flanders. quinziato right behind. deja vu, nest pas?


----------



## rocco (Apr 30, 2005)

weltyed said:


> from VN:
> Ten people were hurt, three of them seriously, Sunday, when a motorbik crashed into fans lining the route of the classic Paris-Roubaix cycling race in northern France, emergency services said.
> 
> "A motorbike from the race organisation struck the crowd," a spokesman for Lille emergency services told AFP, saying he had no further details on the extent of the injuries.
> ...



That was really nasty accident. I didn't see the bike run into the crowd but I did see the crowd explode out all over the road just as Boonen's group swung around on the other side of the road. It was such a huge collision I think I saw Boonen swing his head around to see what happened. I think that bike must have been racing ahead to get out in front of the group so I suspect it was traveling at 30 to 45mph when it struck the crowd. Really awful! Hopefully no one will die.


----------



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

Dwayne Barry said:


> I don't think so, I think they're being dropped.


probably. The Kid is busy showing off his new tow truck. hard to keep eyes on the screen.

while The Wife teaches french, i recall un peu.


----------



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

17+k to go.

lotto is now being forced to work.

flecha goes leading into a corner!
but it is covered by lotto.


----------



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

Crash!!! Crash In The Lead Group


----------



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

going around a corner they decked it. this springs a few loose!!!!


----------



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

some crazy bike handling there. one rider did a 180 skid! looked like he was runninhg trials.

hoste and flecha are the worst of it. flecha fishtailing


----------



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

OMG!!! another crash! is it thor? with boonen out front?

thor is down
! thor is down!

boonen out under the lion of flanders!!!!!!!


----------



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

15k to go!!!

thor cooked a corner and nailed the barriers. boone motors on


----------



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

even with those crashes, boonen is still using every pebble of the road.

this is one to purchase for winter trainer rides, folks


----------



## rocco (Apr 30, 2005)

weltyed said:


> OMG!!! another crash! is it thor? with boonen out front?
> 
> thor is down
> ! thor is down!
> ...



No, no... Boonen and Hus are out front. Hushovd went down!! Boonen is on his own!

Pozzato is chasing Boonen.


----------



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

pozzato is catchin boonen.

and two idiot fans almost get hit walking infront of him!!!

looked like a brunette paris hilton or something


----------



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

chavanel and haussler are having their own race. heck, with the carnage up front, they might catch.

and what better riders to help?


----------



## rocco (Apr 30, 2005)

weltyed said:


> OMG!!! another crash! is it thor? with boonen out front?
> 
> thor is down
> ! thor is down!
> ...


Flecha went down first... took down Van and Hoste. I think Flecha is too light for his stature to go as well enough over the stones as a guy like Boonen.


----------



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

pippo is digging deep. it looks as though those attacks earlier have hurt him.

the grainy feed is giving me trouble discerning boonen from pozzato


----------



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

the lotto riders are having trouble sticking wheels in the chase. you think they would be more fresh...


----------



## Dwayne Barry (Feb 16, 2003)

weltyed said:


> OMG!!! another crash! is it thor? with boonen out front?
> 
> thor is down
> ! thor is down!
> ...


Boonen looks like he's cracking Pozzato.

Maybe not, could be touch and go to the finish.


----------



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

boonen is gritting. 11.5k to go and he is hurting. talk about that pain locker!

in all seriusoness, his seat looks too LOW. remember, he is on his back-up bike...


----------



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

BAH!!!!!! my feed froze!!!!!!!!


----------



## rocco (Apr 30, 2005)

weltyed said:


> pozzato is catchin boonen.
> 
> and two idiot fans almost get hit walking infront of him!!!
> 
> looked like a brunette paris hilton or something



That was nuts... lots of hairy action going on with the spectators along the course today.


----------



## rocco (Apr 30, 2005)

weltyed said:


> BAH!!!!!! my feed froze!!!!!!!!



Hoste is hurting.


----------



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

lotto riders and thor are trying to catch. it looks as if the lotto team car might even being helping thor here...


----------



## rocco (Apr 30, 2005)

weltyed said:


> BAH!!!!!! my feed froze!!!!!!!!



Pozzato is loosing ground on Boonen.


----------



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

im seeing boonen still has 15" over pozz.

lots of head bobbing here, by bothe riders


----------



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

:16" to pozz, 50" to lotto and thor


----------



## rocco (Apr 30, 2005)

weltyed said:


> im seeing boonen still has 15" over pozz.
> 
> lots of head bobbing here, by bothe riders



Now CyclingTV is saying Pozzato is coming back to Boonen. I think Boonen needs a well placed/timed pave sector to get away from Pozzato.


----------



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

boooooooonen hits sector 2 alone.

riding on the tops with white gloves, he is nodding forward as he continues churning circles.


----------



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

he is trying to stay in the gutter, but the fans make a rough go of it. even though they are all pretty much rooting for boonen.


yikes, alomst cooked into some fans at a corner apex.


----------



## rocco (Apr 30, 2005)

weltyed said:


> boooooooonen hits sector 2 alone.
> 
> riding on the tops with white gloves, he is nodding forward as he continues churning circles.



He'll gain more distance on Pozzato here.


----------



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

my feed keeps freezing. seems everyone is on here now....


----------



## rocco (Apr 30, 2005)

weltyed said:


> he is trying to stay in the gutter, but the fans make a rough go of it. even though they are all pretty much rooting for boonen.
> 
> 
> yikes, alomst cooked into some fans at a corner apex.



Boonen looks like he's powering with every fiber of his body... Pozzato is riding smoother but he's still loosing time... 5 sec. on the last sector.


----------



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

my feed is gone. its american rap.hiphop now. of, the humanity!

VN is reporting boonen is off the sector, with only that one "secteur" of easy stuff.

this should be boonens. but after watching those crashes, and boonen on his second rig...


----------



## rocco (Apr 30, 2005)

weltyed said:


> my feed keeps freezing. seems everyone is on here now....



Pozzato is done... 24 seconds down. Unless Boonen has some bad luck he's going ride away with Paris-Roubaix.


----------



## Dwayne Barry (Feb 16, 2003)

weltyed said:


> im seeing boonen still has 15" over pozz.
> 
> lots of head bobbing here, by bothe riders


Looks like that last section of pave cracked Pozatto, out to 24", now 27" the fire has gone out of Pozatto's pedal stroke but it's still there for Boonen.


----------



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

im just getting stuff from VN news now, as justin lists nothing after a paris-roubaix search.

boonen is putting time into pozzoto. 24 now. thor and hoste are 47 back.


----------



## PhatTalc (Jul 21, 2004)

Boonen is 25 secs up now!


----------



## rocco (Apr 30, 2005)

PhatTalc said:


> Boonen is 25 secs up now!



27 now. Hus and company are catching Pozzato.


----------



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

4k and boonen now has 27 and 47.

and The Kid wants me to help him make cherry tarts. looks like i taught this 3 year old well. for dinner he and i will be eating lamb. we have a lamb cake, but now maybe cherry tart, too.


----------



## rocco (Apr 30, 2005)

3.5K to go... Pippo is 27 sec. back


----------



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

im gonna have to watch this on vs tonight to see the end.

getting into roubaix proper, boonen now has 33" on pozzoto. a little more space between them than in flanders.


----------



## rocco (Apr 30, 2005)

33 sec.


----------



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

can you just hear the velodrome? maybe one day i will be there to hear that roar for The Kid...we could celebrate with chimay and cherry tart.


----------



## rocco (Apr 30, 2005)

Boonen is in the velodrome.


----------



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

the bell rings. for boonen the bell tolls.
in a good way


----------



## rocco (Apr 30, 2005)

Boonen wins Paris-Roubaix No. 3!!


----------



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

tom takes it!!!!


three cobble for the belgian bomber. he is well on his way to a driveway.


----------



## rocco (Apr 30, 2005)

Pozzato #2


----------



## rocco (Apr 30, 2005)

Thor should be 3rd


----------



## rocco (Apr 30, 2005)

Thor, Hoste, Van and Flecha..


----------



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

i look forward to a post-race thread. but for now, i gotta go play with The Kid. 

i love this race, and this had everything you could want. well, except rain and mud. 
and for some, a top ten for hincapie. i honestly think this might be his last P-R. he has always been somewhat quiet in interviews, but he seems to be completely worn down this year. not sure if its burn out, missing the family (hothothot podium girl at home), or having to race _against _lance now.


----------



## rocco (Apr 30, 2005)

Chav and Haus coming in... Haus comes around Chav.


----------



## uzziefly (Jul 15, 2006)

weltyed said:


> i look forward to a post-race thread. but for now, i gotta go play with The Kid.
> 
> i love this race, and this had everything you could want. well, except rain and mud.
> and for some, a top ten for hincapie. i honestly think this might be his last P-R. he has always been somewhat quiet in interviews, but he seems to be completely worn down this year. not sure if its burn out, missing the family (hothothot podium girl at home), or having to race _against _lance now.


Racing against Lance must feel very, very odd indeed and I am a little surprised that Lance didn't try to get Hincapie to Astana actually. I'd have wanted to see that perhaps but then again, if he were at Astana, he'd not have riders with him in the classics.

He might have one last year next year maybe. Who knows.


----------



## rocco (Apr 30, 2005)

That frosted blond podium girl was check'n out Boonen's package.


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*and people wonder why*

hardcore enthusiasts love the classics and thisrace so much???
no 'finishing in the group' and fighting another day
get your a$$ up and get back on or wait til next year
Feel a little sad as the pinnacle of the 2009 season (for me) is done
Boonen, marked, man to watch. Always answers the pressure and doesn't just sit there
and wait. Always the protagonist. I thought he was going to pay for all the work he did reducing the race down to 6. Was worried 'the mulleted leech' would have gas in the tank if they got to the velo ina group.
crashes, flats, survives, wins. will be bloodied and bruised on the podium, smiling
the new De Vlaemnick
why I picked him
he will tie or break the record before he is done


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*so were/are*



rocco said:


> That frosted blond podium girl was check'n out Boonen's package.


most of our wives and girlfriends!


----------



## uzziefly (Jul 15, 2006)

I never saw the podium ceremony since EuroSport cut to rugby over here.


----------



## baker921 (Jul 20, 2007)

Rugby?Four more hours of Moto GP for me. Should have applied chamois cream to the couch this week-end.


----------



## jhamlin38 (Oct 29, 2005)

I wouldn't say that the classic season is over. Liege Bastogne Liege is a sensational classic! 
Its more for guys like Valverde, Schlecks, Cunego, Vandevelde, Chavanel. But its still a fantasticly interesting monument of the sport. 
Good for Tomeke. He certainly earned it today. But the misfortune of Thor, JVS, JAF, LH really left Boonen with only being able to give it away. I'm very impressed with Tomeke's last 12-15kms. I thought for sure Pozzato would have/could have chased him down...
I'd like a tech review to see how electronic Dura-ace, and the teams that road CF wheels worked out. 
Can't wait to view clear coverage on VS later on...


----------



## baker921 (Jul 20, 2007)

CF wheels? Just about everyone road alloy box section rims. Some Mavic, some Bontrager but 90% Ambrosio with or without the branding, according to Sean Kelly and David Harmon.


----------



## BuenosAires (Apr 3, 2004)

Great race, and everyone on the podium was on my fantasy team. Sweetness!


----------



## cheddarlove (Oct 17, 2005)

I just finished watching the VS broadcast. YAY!! Prerecorded to FF through the commercials!! That race was incredible!! I don't very often jump up yelling but I sure did this time!! I was rooting for Thor, Tom or George and Juan,in that order. What a great race!!
And although I like George H. although I'm not a die-hard fan. Still, I was glad to hear him say he's going to try again next year. Dude, 38 is the new 25!!


----------



## Guest (Apr 13, 2009)

Not only was it great to see Boonen get number 3 but a close second was getting to see him ride the last few km's without his Pozzato shadow.


----------

